# DSLR camera within 15K



## hannibal2469 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am interested in buying a DSLR camera for 12-15K, it would help a lot if you guys could suggest the best options available in this range, i want a DSLR only, not any other camera. I prefer Nikon but others are also fine.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 26, 2012)

You won't find a NEW Nikon DSLR in that range.  Up your budget to 25+ and we're talking


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2012)

U would get only 4-5 years old DSLR in that range...u may get D3000+kit or 1000D+kit in 15k range since new D3100+kit & canon 1100D cost around 25k

u can also consider canon 350D,Nikon D60 in that price range..

up ur budget to 25k for a new DSLR or at least upto 18k to get 1-1.5 yr old model


----------



## hannibal2469 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for your responses, i dont want a camera that old i guess i would have to cancel on a DSLR, could you suggest some SuperZoom cameras in that range


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2012)

ok we can suggest that...1st tell me do u want manual settings..


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know what happened to the last post I posted in this thread...

S9100 - a good super zoom compact but little old
TZ20 - a good travel zoom but little old
TZ25 - a good travel zoom

If you can increase you budget to 17k
HX10V
SX240
FZ47


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2012)

Possibly a Nikon bridge camera?... good zoom + DSLR look alike + Nikon brand.

I know it will not match other similarly priced cameras in image quality... but still suggesting


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2012)

In my mind only 1 thing comes Nikon L810 ...its not the best..but if he dont want manual settings then it may work in his budget


----------



## nac (Sep 27, 2012)

I think Fuji S2980, S4500, SL300 are better than Nikon entry level bridge cameras. S2980 (predecessor was one of the most popular Fuji cam in flickr), spec of SL300 is so good.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2012)

Its strange that none of the big review website have reviewd fuji S2980

@nac Fuji SL300 looks superb will all the features...but iin reviews its said that its image quality is not good coz it sont have the EXR sensor of Fuji HS20EXR ..


----------



## nac (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, SL300 IQ is dull and flat, but overall I would rate it better than Nikon L810/310. And the EXR sensor equipped bridge cameras are not in his budget.

But S2980 is a good entry level bridge in this budget for photography.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow so many respones, thanks a lot for your help.

Could you tell me between Nikon L810 and Fujifilm s2980 which camera has better image quality.And in both is thr any option of adding an additional lense for more zooming.I heard there are lense adapter that can make it for these cameras


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2012)

There isn't much review for S2980. I think, it's just have an extra feature (zooming while recording videos) than S2950. So I can, IQ will be same as S2950.

Sample S2980 from flickr

Cardiff night time shot with Fuji | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Fujifilm Finepix S2980 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
The Moon | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Native Plants at Red Rocks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Sample L810
Nikon Coolpix L810_Dzie
Nikon Coolpix L810_Dzie

Decide yourself. My pick would be S2980.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have had a look at the images i think that nikon l810 is the best one for me so i am gonna go for that, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## nac (Oct 1, 2012)

Sameer, There is no DSLR under his budget from Sony or from Nikon or from any other brand...

Hannibal, Good to hear you like L810.


----------

